# Original 1965 Deluxe Reverb



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

If that amp could sing, I'm pretty sure it would be singing, "Hey, big spender..."

Clean, though!


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

unusual to see a 65 ANYTHING in that nice a shape!


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

Lincoln said:


> unusual to see a 65 ANYTHING in that nice a shape!


Yes! It almost looks fresh from the factory. There's almost no dust.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

If I had that I probably won't be using it. LOL It's iconic. Would be hard to find one as clean as that or hardly used even, that's what I am assuming.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

I had a '67 just as clean and with original cover. Sold it during the crisis and took loss, big mistake looking back. Advertised it here super cheap and not a single bite, it was sold off a local ad, also strange.


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

keto said:


> I had a '67 just as clean and with original cover. Sold it during the crisis and took loss, big mistake looking back. Advertised it here super cheap and not a single bite, it was sold off a local add, also strange.


Sorry to hear that. I'm surprised no one on this forum bought your DR.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Not my best decision


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Everybody has that one regret sale. It burns far more than the regret buy.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Verne said:


> Everybody has that one regret sale. It burns far more than the regret buy.


Oh, I have lots more than 1 regret sale _sigh_


----------



## Shawn B. (Aug 10, 2012)

Keto, here's my '66. I was close to making the same mistake of selling it, but luckily decided against. Great amps-I thought the top end was harsh. Finally changed the speaker and removed the "bright cap." Made a big difference. Sorry for the further derail.


----------



## zztomato (Nov 19, 2010)

Shawn B. said:


> View attachment 334663
> 
> 
> Keto, here's my '66. I was close to making the same mistake of selling it, but luckily decided against. Great amps-I thought the top end was harsh. Finally changed the speaker and removed the "bright cap." Made a big difference. Sorry for the further derail.


That's in _great _shape! What speaker did you put in? 
Here's my 64- looking a little dusty. I tried a lot of speakers in it and settled on an Eminence GA- SC64. Sounded perfect right out of the box.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Grab n Go said:


> Yes! It almost looks fresh from the factory. There's almost no dust.



I bought a 1965 Fender Bassman head and piggy back 2X12 cabinet a couple years ago that got put in a closet since the 1980's. When I got it, it was filthy with dust and dirt. I gave it a good cleaning and it came up like a museum piece. Not a mark on it. I sold it for about $600 more than I paid for it. Would have loved to have kept it but was just too big for my needs.


----------



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

I think the song he should be singing is "beautiful dreamer"


----------



## Shawn B. (Aug 10, 2012)

zztomato: The '66 came to me with a JBLD120 (awesome speaker, but a lot of everything, if you know what I mean--very efficient). I put in a Cannabis Rex, which tamed some of the piercing top end.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

I contacted the seller for pics of the inside and transformer codes. He said he was unwilling to open it up and to trust him that everything is original. So he's looking for a guy to way over spend on an amp that the seller is asking you to trust his word.
If I owned that amp I'd already have a ton of pics and the tranny codes recorded somewhere. And I suppose if I expected any one to pay near that price I might have to expect a potential buyer might want to see for him self.


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

guitarman2 said:


> I contacted the seller for pics of the inside and transformer codes. He said he was unwilling to open it up and to trust him that everything is original. So he's looking for a guy to way over spend on an amp that the seller is asking you to trust his word.
> If I owned that amp I'd already have a ton of pics and the tranny codes recorded somewhere. And I suppose if I expected any one to pay near that price I might have to expect a potential buyer might want to see for him self.


He's probably looking for someone with more dollars than sense. I also think pricing has gotten out of hand since Reverb became popular.


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

What would be a reasonable price for a 65 DR?

Edit: in good condition with new tubes, caps, cord etc.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

I understand the appeal of vintage anything, but the RI's sound pretty good to me in the store. Couldn't find a guitar I liked thru a Classic 30. Liked all of them thru the DRRI. "More money than brains" is pretty much the default definition of a collector of anything, eh?


----------

